# google earth project



## DIXIE UNIT KING (Feb 25, 2007)

ive down loaded this file 3 times and noyhing i do seems to work. but something about an e-mail atchment???? being part of the problem. so how do i get this dang file to down load...... anybody????


----------



## TBone (Feb 26, 2007)

You do have the Google earth program installed don't you? It should just download a file with a .kmz extension and you double click on that and it should automatically open Google earth for you.


----------

